# ELK CALL PREFERENCE



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

* Hi Gang,
I need some help, what are the top (3) Elk Calls on the market? Or which are your preference and why?* :wink:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Hoochie Mama is a nice squeak call, worked for me!


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Hoochie Mama eh? What about electronic calls?


----------

